# Dunelt Bike ---Vintage



## 1917 Hercules (Apr 17, 2017)

Can anyone tell me when this bike was built?


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 17, 2017)

Looks 50's to me.
Nice badges, Smethwick is a suburb of Birmingham over here.
Raleigh purchased the brand and used it on U.S. export models into the late 60's, the later ones have Nottingham badges. The hubs may have manufacture dates on them. Seems to be in very complete/original condition.
Not sure of value over there, sorry.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 17, 2017)

is this your hub?
http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?i.d.=025A070F-B707-4B15-95F5-F03F951DA096&Enum=121&AbsPos=3

This is interesting, Brampton must have been one of the first to offer 6 gears in the rear (they were out of business mid-60s)
http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?i.d.=50B625A5-D4E1-4407-870A-E5468A17F013

I don't know why my velobase links are failing, but they list one model Brampton gear hub, made from mid 50s into 60s


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 23, 2017)

I also think it looks like a 1950s-era Dunelt. The Brampton stuff is probably original - they were a British parts making firm that produced a lot of different bike parts and components from the 1930s-60s. Neat bike and some good parts there, if that is your aim.  The Brampton 3-speed is a generally well-made copy of the Sturmey AW.


----------



## dirt rider (Apr 24, 2017)

i would say mid 50s    i have a very similar looking bike with a sturmy archer rear hub dated 52 .  thats my guess .


----------

